# fluchtpunkt?



## blackout (19. Mai 2007)

hi,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich so etwas hinbekommen? habe schon lange probiert, komme aber zu keinem ergebniss.
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/photoshop/articles/phs9avrvanpt.html


mfg


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Mai 2007)

Na, zu irgendeinem Ergebnis wirst du schon gekommen sein. Zeig das mal bitte und beschreibe wo du etwas nicht verstehst. Ansonsten wird das zu einem Glaskugeldeuten. 


Alex


----------



## roman7000 (19. Mai 2007)

Wenn du die Anleitung genau befolgst, dann bekommst du auch das gleiche Ergebnis (natürlich hängt vom Bild ab). Zeig ein Beispiel und schreib was du nicht verstehst.


----------



## blackout (20. Mai 2007)

nachdem ich die fluchtpunkte bestimmt habe, schaffe ich nicht, das gebäude zu strecken. immer nur ein kleiner teil lässt sich rausschneiden und dann verschieben...


----------



## roman7000 (20. Mai 2007)

wie wärs mit einem Beispielbild, z.B. was du bis jetzt geschaft hast?


----------



## blackout (20. Mai 2007)

geschaft hab ich eigentlich nichts wirklich, komm da nicht weiter, wo man mit umschalt+alt die gebäude verzerrren soll. da kommt bei mir dann wieder nur dieses rasta mit leerem inhalt


----------



## roman7000 (20. Mai 2007)

also sobald du das Gitter erstellt hast, nimmst du das Auswahl-Werkzeug und wählst den Abschnitt des Gebäudes den du kopieren willst aus. Und dann kopierst du das Ganze mit Alt+Umschalt (also, du ziehst die Auswahl einfach hoch).


----------



## blackout (20. Mai 2007)

das problem hierbei ist nur, dass es keineswegs realistisch aussieht, also gegenauso als wenn ich im gebäude ein stück kopiere und es oben draufschiebe...


----------



## roman7000 (20. Mai 2007)

ja man kann das bestimmt nicht auf jedes Bild anwenden. Lade mal das Bild hoch, dann sehen wir wo das Problem liegt


----------

